# Verbindungsdaten schützen



## TiME-SPLiNTER (19. Nov 2008)

Hallo 

Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage. Ich habe eine kleine Applikation geschrieben, die sich mit einer MySQL-DB unterhält. Dazu muss ich natürlich eine Verbindung mit dieser aufbauen (also username, password, port, host, etc). 
Wenn ich jetzt aber das Programm weiterverbreite (*.jar oder vllt auch *.exe). Besteht dann nicht die gefahr das meine Verbindungsinformationen ausglesen werden können?
Und falls ja, wie kann ich diese vor solchen Versuchen schützen?


----------



## The_S (19. Nov 2008)

Ja, besteht die gefahr, schützen kannst dus nur, wenn der User selbst die Verbindungsdaten angibt, oder deine Anwendung nicht direkt auf die Datenbank zugreift, sondern z. B. ein Webservice zwischengeschaltet wird.


----------



## TiME-SPLiNTER (19. Nov 2008)

Oke, ich denke dass ich das noch nicht wirklich beherrsche oder weiss wie ich das angehen soll.

Müsste ich also theoretisch ein PHP-Script auf dem Server mit den nötigen Variabeln aus dem Programm aufrufen und dann die ganzen DB-Zugriffe per PHP-Script machen (so ähnlich wie bei einem AJAX-Script).


----------



## The_S (19. Nov 2008)

Muss ja nicht unbedingt PHP sein  . Aber im Grunde: ja


----------



## TiME-SPLiNTER (19. Nov 2008)

Ja das ist mir klar, aber PHP kann ich schon ;-). Ist so ein Aufruf aufwendig? Gibt es irgendwo ein Tut oder eine Erklärung dazu, die sich genau mit dem beschäftigt?


----------

